# 220 update



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

The shark is doing great, the tangs are eating like crazy and lovin all the space. I picked up the clown tang, red volitan lionfish, and a cleaner wrasse (even though I know they usually don't make it in an aquarium.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dIiswnJKWA


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad to hear things are working out in such a big tank. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

where is the shark i didn't see one? love the sailfin and the clown tang.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

he's hiding among the cheato, he's still only ablut 8" long, just a little guy yet.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

what kind of shark? A bamboo?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

marbled cat shark


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ahh the marbled cat shark, one of the smallest sharks you can find for your home aquarium.. hide wayy too much though lol dang nocturnalness..
MY 1000th POST!! lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh yeah those are beautiful tho one of my personal favorites how big do they get? lol ill be there soon tallon


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Actually mine is out and about quite a bit, I don't have really bright lighting on the tank so I think that is part of the reason why. He'll get 2 1/2ft or so.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice thats not bad at all! how hard are they to care for?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with mine at all, I think the main difficulty is having a large tank for them. Mine started eating frozen thawed seafood the day I got him.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice id one day love to have a shark.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Ok, here's the shark, active during the day. It's awesome how the fish react to the cleaner wrasse, as he cleans, pretty cool, I hope he does well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqSY5SNTOMM


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I bought a 55 gallon tank today as petco had the dollar per gallon deal, but I am going to return it and get the 40 gallon breeder instead, it'll be so much easier to put under the 220 and it'll be so easy to work with being 4" shorter than the 55 gallon. Than I'm gonna make a refugium and get an overflow for this tank as well. Will keep updated with photos of the fuge etc...


----------

